# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Apollo- Ηλιούπολη- Αναζήτηση νεόυ link

## Resi

Σε λίγο θα υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για ένα νέο λίνκ.Μιλάμε για κάτι σχετικά κοντινό και αναγκαίο για την αναβάθμιση της περιοχής.

Παρακαλώ, ακούω προτάσεις...

----------


## horhe

μια πρόταση...να γυρίσεις την κεραία κατώ εδώ γιατί ο CowBoy του μεσονυχτίου έχει φέρει την αντοχή μου σε οριακά επίπεδα (συγνώμη γιά το ύφος αλλά έχω αδιάσειστα στοιχεία ότι με γράφει στη...σέλλα του)

(με δόση humour δείτε το έτσι δεν ειρωνεύομαι ούτε επιτίθεμαι σε κάποιον που
ούτε καν γνωρίζω προσωπικά απλά ασκώ κριτική στο θέμα της σύνδεσης μου στο δίκτυο)

----------


## alasondro

> μια πρόταση...να γυρίσεις την κεραία κατώ εδώ γιατί ο CowBoy του μεσονυχτίου έχει φέρει την αντοχή μου σε οριακά επίπεδα (συγνώμη γιά το ύφος αλλά έχω αδιάσειστα στοιχεία ότι με γράφει στη...σέλλα του)


πρόσεχε τα λόγια σου....

----------


## horhe

εγώ εξηγήθηκα...και ο δικός σου τόνος μοιάζει απειλητικός ... ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος

----------


## alasondro

Δεν είναι απειλή είναι συμβουλή....
Μην περιμένεις απο κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει όταν μιλάς για αυτόν
με τέτοιο τρόπο...Δεν έρχεσαι την πεμπτη από το meeting να τα δούμε
όλα εκεί;

----------


## horhe

οχι...εχω δουλειά

εχεις δίκιο πάντως...αφού και γω γύρισα και έκανα edit το post γιά να μην παραξηγηθεί κανείς αλλά δεν πρόλαβες να το δεις

έχω παράπονο πάντως γιατί ούτε κανάλι άλλαξε σε περίπτωση που έχουμε παρεμβολές ούτε καμμιά άλλη ενέργεια

απλά κοίτα στο cacti πως παίζουν τα άλλα Link του κόμβου και πως το AP...

----------


## Resi

Λοιπόν για να καταλάβω , horhe ενδιαφέρεσαι για BB ? έχεις ελεύθερο iface ?

----------


## eufonia

> οχι...εχω δουλειά
> έχω παράπονο πάντως γιατί ούτε κανάλι άλλαξε σε περίπτωση που έχουμε παρεμβολές ούτε καμμιά άλλη ενέργεια
> 
> απλά κοίτα στο cacti πως παίζουν τα άλλα Link του κόμβου και πως το AP...


1. Το ΑΡ έπαιζε όταν πρωτοσυνδέθηκες, στο κανάλι 9. Όταν ανέφερες για πρώτη φορά τα προβλήματα, έκανα ένα σκαν και το κατέβασα στο 3 που είδα ότι είχε πολύ λιγότερο θόρυβο. Μέχρι και σήμερα, παίζει στο 3.

2. H sector αρχικά κοίταζε μέσα στον Καρέα και μόνο. Από τότε που συνδέθηκες, έχει γυρίσει προς τα εσένα (παρτάλι !!!  :: ), παρ'όλα αυτά δεν είδαμε κάποια διαφορα.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς για τα στατιστικά των links στο cacti. Αν εννοείς το traffic, ναι, φυσικά υπάρχει διαφορά. Το ΑΡ παίζει στους 2.4 δλδ 11Mbps max, τα links στους 5, δλδ 54Mbps. Αν αναφέρεσαι στα errors, δεν βλέπω πώς μια sector 90 μοιρών PaccificWireless και μια Senao 200mW "μπορεί" να μην παίζουν καλά. 

*Και σε ξαναρωτάω, για πολλοστή φορα:* Έχεις κάνει σωστή στόχευση; Σκαναρες με το site-survey του Dlink 2100 που έχεις, που από ότι σου έχουν γράψει και άλλοι, είναι ΑΘΛΙΟ για σύνδεση client; Η στόχευσες με κάρτα pcmcia και laptop και πολύ προσεκτικό τριμάρισμα; 

Btw, το post είναι σωστό... αλλά το σχόλιο για τον cowboy που έχει στήσει το γ@μhμ3ν0 το ΑΡ είναι εντελώς άτοπο.  :: 

ΥΓ @ moderators: Παρακαλώ το συγκεκριμένο post μου να μεταφερθεί στα offtopic μετά από δύο μέρες. Δεν έχω κανένα σκοπό να γεμίσω με άκυρα σχόλια το θέμα που άνοιξε ο Χρήστος. Sorry Chris.  :: 

I'm a tuna fish!

----------


## alasondro

Πάνο από οτι με ειδοποίησαν σήμερα είχαμε τα ap μας στο ίδιο κανάλι, εμείς βέβαια δεν μπορούσαμε να το καταλάβουμε γιατί δεν "βλεπόμαστε"....Επειδή ο horhe είναι κοντά και στους δύο μας ίσως να είχε παρεμβολές(αν και δεν νομίζω τόσο πολύ)... Σε κάθε περίπτωση εγώ άλλαξα κανάλι...

----------


## nOiz

> ΥΓ @ moderators: Παρακαλώ το συγκεκριμένο post μου να μεταφερθεί στα offtopic μετά από δύο μέρες. Δεν έχω κανένα σκοπό να γεμίσω με άκυρα σχόλια το θέμα που άνοιξε ο Χρήστος. Sorry Chris.


Σωστός, παρακαλώ να κάνετε το ίδιο και με τα υπόλοιπα off topic μιας και δε βοηθούν στην αναζήτηση  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ενδιαφέρομε για BBlink σε AAAAA..!  ::   ::

----------


## Resi

Θα κάνουμε άλλο ένα αυτή τη φορά όμως σε Mikrotik.
ok?...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Θα κάνουμε άλλο ένα αυτή τη φορά όμως σε Mikrotik.
> ok?...


Πρέπει να το πάρεις απόφαση όμως..  ::   ::

----------


## Resi

up! Περιμένει ο εξοπλισμός...  ::

----------


## chrome

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι ακόμα υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός.

----------


## indian

Μάγκες και ένα φιλαράκι μου που ψήνετε για link σε a από Αργυρούπολη... LordHyperion 13237 ...

----------


## Resi

Δυστυχως δεν εχουμε οπτικη επαφη με τον Lord Hyperion .Ανεβαίνω ταρατσα για να δω αν πιάνω το AP του chrome.

----------


## Resi

Αναζήτηση λινκ σε σχετικά κοντινή απόσταση .Περιμένω προτάσεις (ας μου στείλουν και όσοι μου είχαν ξαναστείλει )  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

Καλησπερα,αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων για μακρινό λινκ,και οπτική (είδα ότι θες κοντινό).

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=35197&p=495436#p495436

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Καλησπερα,αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων για μακρινό λινκ,και οπτική (είδα ότι θες κοντινό).
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=48&t=35197&p=495436#p495436


:****

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## ice

Δηλωνω Συμμετοχη εαν εχουμε οπτικη

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Δηλωνω Συμμετοχη εαν εχουμε οπτικη


Οπτική υπάρχει, αλλά..
ice<->styx<->apollo<->
Υπάρχει είδη μια κοντινή γραμμή και δεν υπάρχει πλέον OLSR ώστε να είναι απαραίτητη η εναλλακτική γραμμή apollo<->styx
Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> Δηλωνω Συμμετοχη εαν εχουμε οπτικη
> 
> 
> Οπτική υπάρχει, αλλά..
> ice<->styx<->apollo<->
> Υπάρχει είδη μια κοντινή γραμμή και δεν υπάρχει πλέον OLSR ώστε να είναι απαραίτητη η εναλλακτική γραμμή apollo<->styx
> Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.


Μήπως ο Στέλιος εννοεί για link από τον il.ice ? Ήδη υπάρχει η διαδρομή apollo -> alasondro -> alsafi -> il.ice -> vis,
αλλά το wrapaki του Γιάννη στο link με τον Κώστα, μάλλον δεν την πολυπαλεύει. Οπότε μέχρι να γυρίσει ο Γιάννης από το στρατό...

----------


## Resi

Το wind δείχνει καθαρή οπτική με il.ice θα γυρισω τώρα το πιάτο προς τα εκεί σε access point με essid awmn-apollo-search.

@BladeWS είμαστε στα 12 Km , ψάχνω κάτι πιο κοντινό ,ευχαριστώ πολυ .

----------


## lakis

Ο κόμβος titanas ID:8221έχει εξοπλισμό για άμεσο link εφόσον ενδιαφέρεσε.

----------


## Resi

Titanas ενδιαφέρομαι απλά μόλις προχθές η cm9 παρέδωσε πνεύμα οπότε θα καθυστερήσω λίγο .Μόλις πάρω την καινούρια θα γυρίσω το πιάτο προς τα εσένα.Αλήθεια πιάνεις καθόλου το AP μου ?

----------


## downlots

> Σε λίγο θα υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για ένα νέο λίνκ.Μιλάμε για κάτι σχετικά κοντινό και αναγκαίο για την αναβάθμιση της περιοχής.
> 
> Παρακαλώ, ακούω προτάσεις...


Δέν σε βλέπω δυστυχώς αλλα γενικά ψάχνω και εγω για το δεύτερο link έτσι ώστε να βοηθήσω κάπως, αν και δέν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα βοηθούσε ένα link με ηλιουπολη!
Πρέπει να ψήσουμε κανένα Καρεότη εκεί κοντα στον Τσίρο αλλα εγω μέχρι στιγμής χλωμό το βλέπω!

----------

